# Wonderwall Projector $29+$5 shipping...



## HalloweenNJ (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up. Missed out on the CVS sale. Just got 3 ....


----------



## untillater (Oct 3, 2011)

Same, thanks for the hu. Ordered 3, on a side note, shipping is the same 5$ for all 3.


----------



## bert1913 (Dec 7, 2010)

I just ordered 1, thanks for the heads up


----------

